# Montana Retriever Club



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I know it is early , just wondering if anyone has any info onDerby and Opend.?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Karl Gunzer won the Qual with Ice.

Open finished first series; I don't know how many were called back.

Sorry, that's all I have


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Monatan Retriever Club Trial*

Steve thanks for the report. Good for Karl and Ice. Do you know if Ritz's Morgan Creek did anything in the Qual? Marie A


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Morgan looked great in the first 3 series; I didn't see the fourth.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone have anymore info on the trial.? How about the Q placements.? I know Karl won with Ice. Surely someone has it. What series are they on in the Open. How is the Am going? I know lots of people there and my pro so I am interested. Marie A


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

*montana trial*

6 dogs finished open...karl gunzer had 3 dogs finish, one was mine so i am waiting to hear results. as soon as i hear, i will post.
derby will start tomorrow.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope your dog won!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

*montana trial*

Open Placements:
1st (FC?) AFC Big Sky Red Planet O/H Maury Smith
2nd FC Izzy-A-Duk-Dog O-Nate Limoges, H-Karl Gunzer
3rd Watermarks Mardi Gras O-Mary tatum, H-Karl Gunzer
4th FC Mad Rivers maggie McBunn O/H Mike Cicero
RJ FC AFC Wingsetters Gem-n-I O/H Stev Kompf
Jams: Super High Flyer O-Kim Johnston, H-Karl Gunzer
Silver Creeks Concho Waddy O-Steve Bechtel, H-Bill Totten
Clubmeads' Pistol Pete O-Toni Boyett, H-Eric Fangsrud

I have no other placement or callback info....


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the Open placements and jam. Karl certainly did well and congratulations on your second. I assume that is you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

*montana trial*

nope, my dog's fly. he hasnt been with karl since last dec, so 3 days training got him to the green anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

*Montana trial*

ANy Qual results????
cindy


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Results of the Amateur and Derby:

Amateur

1st. FC.AFC Yellowstone's Dust Devil o/h Glenda Brown
2nd AFC's Big Sky's Red Planet o/h Maury Smith
3rd AFC Absaroka Sioux Not Afraid o/h Joe Skaggs
4th AFC Hilltop's Boondocker o/h Al Catey
RJ Blue Earth's Hurry Sundown o/h John Terraciano

only the 5 dogs finished


Derby

1st Carbons Blue Pursuit owner: Steve Kompf; handler Missy Bell
Also---it was Missy's birthday!
2nd Home Boy o/h Armand Fangsrud
3rd The Mad Russian owner: Tony Snow; handler Jan Snow
4th Ryan's Mile Marker owners: Marilyn & Bob Dahlheim; handler
Eric Fangsrud
RJ Nightwind's Thunder Talking o/h: Bill Totten
Jam Howlin Duck's Spurofthemoment owners: Mike Cicero, Chylo Schifferns; handler, Mike

Glenda


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS GLENDA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This awesome. Thanks for posting the results. Also congratulations to all the others.
The only thing we still don't know are the Q results except for the win. I guess we will just have to wait for Eric or Tuesday when they'll be posted on EE.
I am really excited for you.!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

WOOHOO Glenda!!! Way to go!!!!!

Shayne


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Montana*

WAY TO GO MISS GLENDA!!!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Qual
1st - Karl
2nd - Patsy Martin I think with Chevy
3rd - Eric Fangsrud with a golden?
4th - Mike Cicero with Charma Futheys dog

Kris


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Kris for reporting the Q results.


----------



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

Kris,

How did John Edgar end up?

Davin


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yahoo!!!! Glenda! That'a Girl!

Angie


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

John lost Blue on the land blind and Danny on the land marks.

Kris


----------

